# Auqa gadgets/add ons for fusion nuvo tanks



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

any one know where I can get the in tank refugium lights in Canada?
thx


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...AUQA-Gadget-MagnaFuge-LED-Refugium-Light.html


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

why thank you, Sir!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Np, always a pleasure helping others spend their money


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

Not to hijack but just a question to anyone using this refuge light. I have read mixed results on the benefits of using it in such a small tank and it really wasnt needed. Anyone with experience on these?


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I have the JbJ version of this light for sale if your interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Tavis said:


> Not to hijack but just a question to anyone using this refuge light. I have read mixed results on the benefits of using it in such a small tank and it really wasnt needed. Anyone with experience on these?


I would suspect in most cases this is true.
But, in my 10g, soon to be 20g, I have fish that for the most part only eat live food:
24 pygmy dwarf dart fish, 6 Eviotas (3spp), 5-7 Grissingeri gobies, 1 whitecapped goby... with a few trimmas set to arrive imminently. 
A few times I've run out of hatched baby brine, and having as many pods as possible is a necessity.... I don't need to grow algae for water chemistry, more as an ecosystem for microfauna.



ruckuss said:


> I have the JbJ version of this light for sale if your interested.


please pm me price. thx.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

teemee,

Where did you get all your nano fish from?

I am setting up a nano and need ideas

thanks


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

TBemba said:


> teemee,
> 
> Where did you get all your nano fish from?
> 
> ...


a bit of everywhere - 
The White capped goby, Eviotas and some of the Grissingeri are from Carl's aquarium. Grissingeri also from NAFB and Big Show.
Pygmy dwarf dart fish from Big Show.
Incoming Trimma cana are from Canada Corals.
BA-Scarborough and Mississauga also very occasionally get small fish in.
Reef Boutique can too periodically get some in when they do custom orders.
It takes a lot of looking for and constant requests to the LFS's, but when things do show up, it's great.
I've had most of the Grissingeri and Eviotas since the spring.
It's equally difficult to get suitable inverts, because even the smallest of peppermint shrimp is twice the size of my biggest fish.
FYI, if you go this route, and I hope you do and are as happy as I am, you will have to feed copepods and enriched baby brine as it's almost impossible to get these guys on frozen/pellets/flakes (though the Eviotas do also eat veggie flakes).


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

here is a (crappy) pic for you...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

that is pretty sweet. I never saw so much going on is such a tiny space. What do you use for filtration and flow Tiny maxi jet 400?

thanks for sharing


----------

